

Giving away domain name (sitegarden.com) free I don't want squatters on it - andrewstuart

I'm giving away sitegarden.com for free which I think is a nice domain name.  I can't be bothered selling it but I don't want it in the hands of the dirty domain harvesting squatters.  Domain goes to whoever gives the best reason that they should own it.  email andrew.stuart at supercoders com au
======
jtheory
I have some domains like that...

I've thought before that it'd be cool if there were a way to give away (or
sell) your domains in a way that would make sure they weren't squandered or
squatted.

For example, you'd put the sitegarden.com in a sort of escrow, and whoever you
gave it to would use it to develop their site. At the end of N months/years,
if they had a real and functional site, they'd get the domain name (and
optionally pay you something then). If not -- either their app had failed, or
they never got it together -- the site would revert back to you, they wouldn't
owe you anything, and you could try again with someone else.

------
fredoliveira
that's a good domain name, and hopefully someone will use it for good (TM).
Based on the domain name alone, here's a couple of ideas that come to mind:

1) a blog about building websites/apps. I'd love to see something like A List
Apart but more around interviews/tips rather than the issue-based system ALA
has had for years.

2) a showcase site for design and (web)designers of today. Like what CSS Zen
Garden did for 2004, but for 2010 and onwards.

Would do one of these if I had the time. Do give it out to someone you'll make
good use of it.

------
mattthered
my proposal: <http://www.mattthered.com/sitegarden.PNG>

